# Mr spider playing dangerously



## Fdee (May 4, 2014)

Click to view larger


----------



## Fdee (May 10, 2014)

135 views and no comments of any kind, how odd


----------



## Ec1981 (May 10, 2014)

Excellent photo!


----------



## ThinBlueLine (May 10, 2014)

Fdee said:


> 135 views and no comments of any kind, how odd




Yeah... You'll get that a lot here. 

Pretty cool photo, albeit a bit too noisy. Is this cropped in alot?


----------



## orionmystery (May 11, 2014)

Nice capture. Courting is a dangerous business in the spider world


----------



## Fdee (May 11, 2014)

ThinBlueLine said:


> Fdee said:
> 
> 
> > 135 views and no comments of any kind, how odd
> ...



A little not a lot


----------



## nzmacro (May 13, 2014)

Fdee said:


> 135 views and no comments of any kind, how odd



Nice shot for sure, well done.

Views and comments are two different things obviously, but what you need to realise is that search engines (google, yahoo, MSN, etc, etc) and bots view and index all posts all the time on forums and that's where most of the views come from. Most of those views are not from members 

All the best and nice shot.

Danny.


----------



## petrochemist (May 13, 2014)

Fdee said:


> 135 views and no comments of any kind, how odd



I'm afraid that's very typical. If you look at the gallery, according to the summary on the LHS there are a total of 25,477 photos, but only 3,235 coments. (Nearly 50,000,000 views).
I know accross several sites, many of my shots never warrent a comment, but overal the average in the gallery here is less than 1 comment for every 8 photos! 
At least images in threads might get noticed eventually.

A nicely timed shot, did he get away safely?


----------



## Fdee (May 14, 2014)

petrochemist said:


> Fdee said:
> 
> 
> > 135 views and no comments of any kind, how odd
> ...



He got a six handed back hander and sulked at the edge of the web


----------

